

Show HN: NoteBox for iOS – Capture texts quickly and organize them easily - blesserx
http://elaborapp.com

======
kenshi
I think you need a video of your app, highlighting its unique features on your
website.

Like any app category, there are numerous alternatives, so you've got to
really demonstrate what makes your app different and compelling.

~~~
blesserx
Thanks. We are making the demo video and will update the website ASAP.

------
fsiefken
Great integration with other services reminiscent of a slightly similar app
'Drafts'. Automatically creating a list reminds me of org-mode. I wonder if I
can automatically sync org files and swipe off todo's.

~~~
blesserx
I totally don't familiar with org-mode. But speaking of Drafts, yes, we really
like the idea how Drafts can quickly start to type texts. But we want a more
intuitive interface and other features like automatically creating notes with
texts copied from other apps, one button sharing, etc.

We want to make collecting and managing texts on the iOS devices easier and
smarter. For example, you can copy an URL from the other apps and get a new
note with webpage title + URL. That would be useful if you are gathering some
information.

Thanks for your feedback. We'll make it better.

~~~
fsiefken
with org-mode (an emacs mode for organizing lists) you can make lists with
bullets: * TODO __sublevel 1 __* sublevel 2 and prioritize them with [A], [B]
etc, tag them with :tag1:, :tag2: etc, and time, schedule etc them with
:CLOCK:, :SCHEDULE: etc.

I am using Drafts to edit create org files in dropbox. Your swipe feature is
handy in this regard so I can more easily integrate org-mode with my mobile
workflow. There is an mobile-org app but it's a bit dated, and apps like Clear
with similar swiping of tasks do not export with other services or files.

------
benwoodward
Some feedback about the website; the nicescroll.js plugin reduces usability in
my opinion. It changes the expected behaviour of my browser, and it took me a
couple of tries to get the page to stop where I wanted it to.

~~~
blesserx
Thanks for the feedback. Just disabled it.

------
hellweaver666
I'm guessing you aren't a native English speaker? There are some nasty copy
mistakes in there such as your heading "More Carefully Design"... try and get
someone to proofread your copy.

~~~
blesserx
Thanks. And yes, we are Taiwanese. We'll be more careful.

------
mofle
One thing I miss from most note apps is the ability to tag notes with just
`#tag` wherever in a note. Clicking it should bring me to the tag view.

------
blesserx
A simple preview video just added to the website. It demonstrates how to
collect texts from other apps.

------
supercoder
The category title "More Carefully Design" doesn't make sense grammatically.

------
Freakuout
Though there's something weird, it's definitely a good work.

~~~
blesserx
Thank you. Can you be specific about the weird parts?

------
netz
NoteBox or Draft,Which one do you like?

------
hubot
what distinguish notebox from other note app, says Simplenote?

~~~
blesserx
Second, it treat notes somewhat like todos. We think every note has its
purpose. They are meant to be keep for reference, do something, share,
archive, or discard the idea(delete), etc. We made sharing and doing other
actions easily.

For example, if you are a Evernote user, you can send multiple notes to
Evetnote at once.

